# Good Wedges are meant to Rust?



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey everyone,

First of all, many thanks to all the nice Golf buddies who have been helping me with their knowledge & valuable insights.

Well, In my search for a good wedge, I came across with 3 source people who told me that Wedges are better when they get Rust? so that they will Spin more.

any idea or input to this?

AGain, many thanks for all your generous views


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

I think the people who told you that bit of information have two problems, one - they got some old clubs their trying to flog
two - they got rust on the brain, take a look at the clubs on the golf channel, rust I dont think so, anybody who cares for their clubs cleans and lubricates them when storing and playing.


----------



## zaphod (Jan 3, 2007)

When the talk about "rust" on wedges the term is used for the discoloration not to the point of flaking. The clubs such as Titleist Vokey "raw" or gunmetal series are made with a softer steel which in theory allow for more spin when chipping and pitching. The chrome plating process is harder than this soft steel or stainless steel. I have played both and much prefer the soft iron. I have used gun bluing on the RAW series to make sure the rusting is kept to a minimum.


----------



## Diesel (Jan 15, 2007)

all vokeys are made of the same cast 8620 steel, but the chrome used is much harder than steel. 

raw wedges with some "rust" (not bright orange rust like you left them outside for a few years) will spin the ball much better than a brand new chrome wedge


----------



## zaphod (Jan 3, 2007)

yes what he said (diesel):laugh:


----------

